
Richard Turner’s Full House - fern12
https://www.texasmonthly.com/the-culture/dealt-richard-turners-full-house/
======
empath75
Richard Turner on Fool Us:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TwFIJyWKs1k](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TwFIJyWKs1k)

At mit:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qyV8Xw9TscA](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qyV8Xw9TscA)

~~~
vlucas
Favorite quote: "You know what I consider the worst disability of all?
Procrastination and laziness." Ouch. Well said.

------
nate_meurer
"Your sight is your disability."

Best line in the article. Watching him work just blows my mind.

------
cafard
Hand surgery without anesthesia? Wow.

